# 3DS Japanese launch lineup announced!



## Goli (Jan 8, 2011)

If like me, you were watching Nintendo's very own Nintendo World 2011 stream you would ahve seen they announced the 3DS Japanese launch lineup.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendogs (There's three versions)
> Winning Eleven 3DSoccer
> Super Street Fighter IV
> Sengoku Musou Chronicle (Samurai Warriors)
> ...


To be honest I think it's quite crappy. I'd buy Professor Layton and MAYBE Nintendogs.

If you don't want to watch the MGS event (currently being shown), afterwards there'll be a Project Sora (Kid Icarus) presentation at 15:00.

Update! 
In case you didn't believe me (why wouldn't you though?), Nintendo's official website has been updated with dates for the launch line up games (2011?2?26?).

Update 2!
Famitsu has pictures of the boxarts when they were shown on the stream (which I think is also being displayed at the actual event):
















For more go here. (You may have to refresh your browser in order for the link to work)


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll wait for the OoT remake.


----------



## iFish (Jan 8, 2011)

It is a good thing I don't plan to buy it right away


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 8, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> It is a good thing I don't plan to buy it right away


I may wait until the next iteration. Anyone else will do that?


----------



## monkat (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree...I was really hopin' for some Kid Ic...but to no avail...


----------



## Sylar1 (Jan 8, 2011)

No OoT
No Kid Icarus

...


----------



## VLinh (Jan 8, 2011)

I thought Ocarina of time was going to be a release title, BARHGHASHH >=D


----------



## Devin (Jan 8, 2011)

Mind if I add this to the FAQ Goli?


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, that's actually good.


I won't be tempted to get games as soon as I get my console.


Except Nintendogs. CURSES!


----------



## geoflcl (Jan 8, 2011)

Gosh, this lineup is a bit drab. From these games, I really don't see any incentive to get a 3DS on launch day. :S


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

I have to say, I am a little disappointed. At the very least, they could have gotten OoT up to snuff for the release. Oh well, it's a solid mix of games at least to keep people busy.


----------



## geoflcl (Jan 8, 2011)

Gosh, this lineup is a bit drab. From these games, I really don't see any incentive to get a 3DS on launch day. :S


----------



## Goli (Jan 8, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Mind if I add this to the FAQ Goli?


Sure.

I've been trying to edit my post but it keeps freezing at "Loading Content"...
I wanted to add the following:
If you don't want to watch people playing 3DS games (which is what's being shown as of now) you can always come back at this time for the Metal Gear Solid presentation. Afterwards there'll be a Project Sora (Kid Icarus) presentation at 15:00.
EDIT: Weird, it seems it worked all along? O_O


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 8, 2011)

meh. lame line up is lame.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 8, 2011)

the japanese dude on the live stream is funny.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 8, 2011)

basically we only have 1-2 good games as launch titles


----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd only be getting Street Fighter and Layton


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 8, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> I'd only be getting Street Fighter and Layton


yknow. theres always... RRRIIIIIDDDGGGEEE RAAAACCEEEERRRR


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last Ridge Racer game I played was absolutely terrible. Here is to hoping the 3DS one is at least okay.


----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. I can't remember which one, but it kinda...you know, sucked ass :/


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 8, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude i was all psyched up to buy it as soon as it came out, now I have extra patience to wait for the DECENT games to come out (ie: Ocarina of Time and Kid Icarus) to buy the bastard console. Perhaps the Austra-merican launch games will be a better batch though. I seriously hope so, or some of NOA's employees will be waiting a few extra months to be paid better.


----------



## Traversal (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't know why everyone is freaking out, I mean, this is the Japanese launch lineup, I'm sure other launch lineups will be different as they always are, even if it's slightly different. Besides, there are quiet a few good games from the looks of it, so it'll be alright.

*Edit* If anything, at least I won't be desperately wanting to get a game right away once I spend all my money on the 3DS.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 8, 2011)

The only game I'm looking forward to is Professor Layton


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 8, 2011)

Traverse96 said:
			
		

> I don't know why everyone is freaking out, I mean, this is the Japanese launch lineup, I'm sure other launch lineups will be different as they always are, even if it's slightly different. Besides, there are quiet a few good games from the looks of it, so it'll be alright.


AMEN. Here's to hoping Australia gets Kid Icarus and/or Ocarina of Time straight up.n EDIT: Maybe Metal Gear thhough, I would like that to be a release game, I liked the previous ones.


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 8, 2011)

Hopefully the US's lineup isn't the same.

That's a pretty bad lineup.


----------



## Goli (Jan 8, 2011)

Traverse96 said:
			
		

> I don't know why everyone is freaking out, I mean, this is the Japanese launch lineup, I'm sure other launch lineups will be different as they always are, even if it's slightly different. Besides, there are quiet a few good games from the looks of it, so it'll be alright.


This is launching just a few days before March begins, and the 3DS is launching in March in the west.
I doubt it will be too different (if it's different AT ALL).
Now that I think about it, it may have even less games.
However, we haven't taken into account VC and 3DSWare games, assuming they're out at launch too.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Traverse96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think the launch line ups are going to differ so much. Late February release for Japan vs March release for the rest of the world doesn't leave a large gap of time to push out more translated launch titles. If it isn't on the Japanese launch list, I don't really foresee it being on the launch list anywhere else either.

If anything, we'll have less launch titles due to poor localization planning.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 8, 2011)

professor layton wont be on any other launch list anyway, the 4th game hasnt even been announced for english release yet


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> leeday100196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so true, but we can pray, can't we? Bloody Japs get everything first, the lucky bastards. (No offence to them of course if you're a Jap reading this, I'm just envious.) In this case, I might buy my 3DS, use it for my DS games until the GOOD batch of games come out, buy one or two of them, then PLAY LIKE A MADMAN on them! I'm still getting the 3DS as soon as it comes out, whether or not I have a 3DS game to play with it.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 8, 2011)

the stream is pretty cool, a live band is playing the donkey kong theme.


----------



## lolzed (Jan 8, 2011)

Has the MGS demo ended?


----------



## Goli (Jan 8, 2011)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Has the MGS demo ended?


It hasn't even started...


----------



## lolzed (Jan 8, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant to ask that sorry -_-'
so 12:45 PM? great


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 8, 2011)

Winning Eleven 3DSoccer
Layton

Are the only games I want


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 8, 2011)

All I really want on that list is Nintendogs, I've never really played a Layton gaem before (lolnoob.). Kid Icarus, Dead or alive, and MGS, I thought at least one of those should be on there, though :/


----------



## denieru7 (Jan 8, 2011)

Nintendogs and Layton are the only ones I'd get from that list.

EDIT: Yay for 2^8 posts?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm sorry, I will avoid buying a 3DS since the production of these devices are complex and require time to build. Massive demand can ruin the productivity of the device. The 3DS slider is going to be the main issue, if its like the slider that doesn't lock then its going to be loose and cause a lot of complaints.

On-topic: I need Konami to make a final decent game of Boktai. They seriously need to redeem themselves from that crappy DS game 'Lunar Knights'. If they want too...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yay a game we already have, a series that isn't new, and shovelware. GG Nintendo


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 8, 2011)

Dunno if i should buy this or wait for 3DS XL, when it comes out.


----------



## Anakir (Jan 8, 2011)

At least we get ssfiv.. but everyone's gonna be transferring over to AE.


----------



## hatredg0d (Jan 8, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Dunno if i should buy this or wait for 3DS XL, when it comes out.


thats where im at.


So you mean no launch _MARIO_??? how can, what, wait. if there is no Mario at launch, i'm not buying it for a wile.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Whatever happened to the 'launch title' Kid Icarus?


----------



## Goli (Jan 8, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid event is beggining!
In case you didn't see it in the OP, here's the link to the stream: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nintendo-world-2011


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 8, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Metal Gear Solid event is beggining!
> In case you didn't see it in the OP, here's the link to the stream: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nintendo-world-2011



thanks, can't wait to see some footage hopefully.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jan 8, 2011)

1. if i had the money by the time the 3ds comes out here i would get ssf4, nintendogs and try out the prof. layton game, since I hear it is just like the ace attorney series.

2. I thought they said that the 3ds would have more launch titles than the DS did? Or maybe, those are just the ones that are near or finished with development and are being manufactured.


----------



## lolzed (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow.

Wasted 30 min. and no new footage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They trolled us >:


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 8, 2011)

worst lineup ever!!


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 8, 2011)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> Wasted 30 min. and no new footage
> 
> ...



I know right? I was watching thinking "are they gonna show new footage now?", "how about now", nothing


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah this is a really lame line-up.  Not saying that these games are all bad, but we were all expecting much more, most notably Kid Icarus (which was the first 3DS game revealed I believe), and Zelda Ocarina of Time.
Of course, this could change when the 3DS is released in the States, or at least I hope so.


----------



## Forstride (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, that line-up is seriously shit.  Let's just hope that the US launch lineup won't suck that bad.  The only thing that really looks like something I'd get is MAYBE Nintendogs, and MAYBE SSF4.  Also, Ocarina of Time 3DS as a non-launch title is just stupid.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 8, 2011)

japan can have that shit if they want my $$$ they better have a damn good better lineup when it hits the states!


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 8, 2011)

Everyone is looking at the prices of the 3ds and games and the launch list and are like.
OH NO THIS IS GAY.
Remember it's just for Japan so we can't take the japanese info as if it's officially happening to us.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jan 8, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Everyone is looking at the prices of the 3ds and games and the launch list and are like.
> OH NO THIS IS GAY.
> Remember it's just for Japan so we can't take the japanese info as if it's officially happening to us.


That maybe true, but if March 1 is the supposed release date for the 3DS in Europe, that could also mean that the US release isn't too far away from it. And, if that is the case, the line up may still be the same.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2011)

The only great game in the lineup is Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle the others are pretty much badasses


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 8, 2011)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes but alot of people may have made it for english but not translated to japanese yet and the other way around.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

The 3DS will probably be about $250 to match the price of the Wii (as the prices match in Japan). Would match the whole "same price as when the Wii launched" thing. I highly doubt it's gonna hit $300. Nintendo knows what technology they're using, but they still want it to sell.

Anyways, as I said, the release line up has a little something for everybody for Japan, but expect the English launch list to be a little lacking. Not all of those games will have been translated yet (ie: Layton which has no international release date yet), so we can't expect launch lists to be the same.


----------



## monkat (Jan 8, 2011)

They....really should have gotten this in developer's hands earlier...

I mean 8 games...

2 are known to be bad-to-lukewarm (Samurai Warriors + Combat of Giants)

1 overly-made game that wouldn't really benefit from 3D, and is free online...a lot...(Puzzle Bobble)

1 Sports game that won't resonate with American audiences (and probably won't be released here - so minus one...3DSoccer)

2 Franchises that have been dying since the '90s (Ridge Racer + SSF - please don't get all whiny on me, I don't like the death of the 2D fighter either, but it's happening)

1 "game" that, frankly, isn't that fun, don't care what you say (Nintendogs)

And then, Professor Layton, which (I'm assuming) will be one of the worst in the series due to time constraints, lack of inspiration (it was said in an interview that the only theme they had working at the time was that it has 3D), and dealing with new hardware. Not to mention that it won't be released as a launch title overseas, seeing how long it takes to localize those things...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 8, 2011)

I preordered the 3ds and you know what...I don't like any of the launch games  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cave story and Pokemon white being the only thing I play on 3DS for a month or two ftw?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2011)

Ew. What a horrible lineup. Totally not spending the cash on the system for this. There's no Mario or anything? Instead we get fucking Nintendogs? AGAIN?!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 8, 2011)

If winning11 isnt released in NA, im importing.forget everything else


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 8, 2011)

finally the live stream has kid icarus gameplay.


----------



## OMGshoes (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't want any of these games. =X


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Ew. What a horrible lineup. Totally not spending the cash on the system for this. There's no Mario or anything? Instead we get fucking Nintendogs? AGAIN?!



Nintendogs is so terribly overdone. I've been neglecting my dogs for well over a year now on my copy. Every time I put in the game though, it is just sort of the same thing. I have a real dog to play with and pet, virtual just isn't as fulfilling I guess.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 8, 2011)

check out the live stream of *kid icarus gameplay!!!*
Link

edit: gameplay over sry.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> check out the live stream of *kid icarus gameplay!!!*
> Link



All I see are pictures and Japanese people speaking a language I don't even begin to understand. Not worth it for me.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you missed it there was like 5-8 minutes of cool gameplay.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll just wait for a good trailer. There is bound to be a Japanese trailer before too long anyways.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 8, 2011)

well i think professor layton is a huge hit in japan, as well as nintendogs, nintendo is going to go for the people who they are going to make the most money out of, which would be the casual gamer

Prof L., Nintendogs, -Casual gamers 
SSFIV3D, Ridge Racer -Hard core
Soccer- Sports fans

they are taken the middle road on giving something to everyone, but yea i agree with a lot of people

Kid Icarus, LZOoT3D, Mario Kart, would have been bigger hits, but they will be released eventually

hopefully in America we shall see a better line up including Kid Icarus and LZOoT3D

Sims 3 should have been a launch title unless it is not popular in Japan, it might be here in America for the casual gamer


----------



## petspaps (Jan 8, 2011)

street fighter will be my only game for the 3ds for  bit it seems. depressing. i want the AUS release


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 8, 2011)

i was really hoping kid icarus uprising and kingdom hearts 3ds were launch titles


----------



## monkat (Jan 8, 2011)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> snip



...Uhm...

First of all, someone at Nintendo (I forget who) said that the 3DS is not designed for the casual crowd.

Secondly, development happens as it happens...you can't say that Nintendo is choosing (for third parties, nonetheless?) casual games for their startup lineup...

The Sims will come out when it's done - companies don't wave a magic wand to finish games and release them on a dime...


----------



## Pockle (Jan 8, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> i was really hoping kid icarus uprising and kingdom hearts 3ds were launch titles



Isn't KH3DS expected late this year? Also I wouldn't expect Kid Icarus until late spring, early summer really.


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 8, 2011)

Launch line up is total shit.

Zelda OoT is coming in the early spring. So probably a month or two after launch.

I know the NA launch list will be much larger. Don't yet know about what's coming to the UK, or when its coming here.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 8, 2011)

glad i didn't pre-order a 3ds if the lineup is gonna be anything like that BAG OF SHIT!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

Pockle said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would honestly be surprised if KH3DS was ready for an international release even by the end of this year, much less even the Japanese release. I would guess probably early next year for Japan, late next year for the rest of the world.

Kid Icarus wouldn't be too far off of launch I would imagine. I'm sure the localization won't be done until Fall 2011 though.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 8, 2011)

i just hope flashcarts for the ds will work on the 3ds


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 8, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> i just hope flashcarts for the ds will work on the 3ds


they won't


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 8, 2011)

Stinky launch lineup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where's my OoT 3D?! I'm not getting a 3DS 'till OoT 3D's out!


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 8, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> Stinky launch lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me either. That's the game I'm looking forward to the most.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 8, 2011)

Ah, that's alright. I'm sure they'll have a good launch lineup in time for the US launch. Wait a minute ... that's only a month later? Doh!


----------



## N-TG (Jan 8, 2011)

This lineup is weird. From the one side we have some good games as Professor Layton and Street Fighter 4. We have the casual gamers with Ridge Racer, girls (not offending) with Puzzle Bobble, and Nintendogs for all kinds of people. 

But the lineup again is weird. Professor Layton, Street Fighter IV, (and trying the other games too...once 3DS Flashcarts are invented)

Also, where is Kid Icarus?!?!?! It was the 1st 3DS game everybody saw, and It was the most finished from the trailers they shown. What happened?!?!?!

Of course this is the Japanese Lineup so maybe with the American-European one the lineup will be bigger of course (I hope so...)


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> Stinky launch lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say "remember, this is the Japanese launch list," but the international launch list is sure to be skimpier and consisting of some of the same titles.


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Jan 8, 2011)

Compared to the original DS launch, it's really not that bad.  I remember going to Gamestop every week, only to find the same selection of Super Mario 64DS, Feel the Magic, Sprung, Tiger Woods, Asphalt Urban GT, and Rayman.

I'll definitely buy Nintendogs, Street Fighter, and Layton at launch.  Hopefully there won't be a long wait until other great titles release.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

dsfanatic5 said:
			
		

> Compared to the original DS launch, it's really not that bad.  I remember going to Gamestop every week, only to find the same selection of Super Mario 64DS, Feel the Magic, Sprung, Tiger Woods, Asphalt Urban GT, and Rayman.
> 
> I'll definitely buy Nintendogs, Street Fighter, and Layton at launch.  Hopefully there won't be a long wait until other great titles release.



For the dozenth time:

This is the Japan launch list. International launches for sure won't be seeing Layton as far as things go now (zero international release dates available). It is debatable whether we will even be seeing half of those titles. Remember, Nintendo lives in Japan. They get EVERYTHING first. We will never get everything they get, even when it comes to launches.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> They get EVERYTHING first.


New Super Mario Bros. Wii.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel like we just got lucky there. Maybe Japan had it set on low priority, or Nintendo America had control of the development. I'm too lazy to peek at the details.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, WE got lucky. I got the game on launch!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

If I had a Wii, I probably would have...you know, downloaded it or something. xD

I still want to play the Wii version of New Super Mario Bros. after beating the DS version about as much as possible.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 8, 2011)

In for SSFIV if it makes US launch.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 8, 2011)

North America actually got the DSphat before Japan did by about 10 days, just to note.

I'm rather disappointed in the launch titles for Japan, and I don't expect the list to change much for other regions except for those titles being developed that aren't being localized for Japan first. The question I'm asking myself now if whether I should just go and get the system on launch day, or wait? The launch titles don't really appeal to me, and if I were to get the system at launch, then I'd have the system, but no games I'd want to go with it. If I wait, then I may not see the system for a while if things turn out like they did with the Wii.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

After my experience with the DS's, I'm wary of getting the 3DS at launch. How long until we have the 3DS second edition of some sort, then a third, then potentially a fourth? I would love it if Nintendo could decide on a final model and not force people to keep spending more and more money for a handful of new features.

I got myself a DS Phat on launch (well, my parents did) and had more problems with it after the first couple of years then people have with pretty much any other DS model. It got so bad I actually have had to send it in for an official repair. :/


----------



## Langin (Jan 8, 2011)

NOOOOOOO! FUCK YOU NINTENDO NO OOT!?

What the fuck people. I was looking forward to it. Well, then Ill buy SFIV3D...


----------



## ZenZero (Jan 8, 2011)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Gosh, this lineup is a bit drab. From these games, I really don't see any incentive to get a 3DS on launch day. :S



But these are only the japan launch titles

We are seriously behind where layton games are concerned
And samurai warriors is nowhere near as big over here, so i doubt theyll have it as a launch title.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> geoflcl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much. We'll either get lucky and get a handful of good releases that are being released in English first, but it is kind of doubtful. As it stands, it's looking more and more like the NA launch list is gonna be pretty depressing as well as the launch lists for the rest of the world.


----------



## Zeroneo (Jan 8, 2011)

Would be nice if this were a launch title.


----------



## Theraima (Jan 8, 2011)

Im very disappointed. Thats just bad, even from Nintendo. 


Hope America and Europe get atleast something better than that..


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

Sadly it's not going to be. It's obviously being developed for Japan first and won't see an English release until whenever it gets localized.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> ZenZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess i won't be getting a 3ds at launch than


----------



## Varia (Jan 8, 2011)

Nintendo's probably trying to sell the games that are bound to sell less, by putting them as launch titles.
I mean, if they'd put all the good games, then no one would buy the other ones...

Besides, weren't Samurai Warriors and Dead or Alive: Dimensions have been confirmed to be launch titles for the US?
I'd expect the launch line-up to be different states wise.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

It will only differ by so much, and I highly doubt any of the differences will make the difference between buying the system and waiting. Everybody already knows it won't be Kid Icarus, it won't be OoT, it won't be Mario Kart, it won't be what people were expecting out of the launch titles.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 8, 2011)

it better be something decent than looks like the 3ds is already going down the same SW path the ds/i took!


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 8, 2011)

It could be a lot worse. Look at the Nintendo DS launch games listed below.

And America and EU will probably get Zelda as a launch title. At the previous 3DS conference Nintendo stated the game was coming to Japan in early spring. (Which is right around the rumored US release)

Nintendo DS Launch Games:

*North American Launch Games*

Asphalt Urban GT (Gameloft)
Feel the Magic: XY/XX (Sega)
Madden NFL 2005 (Electronic Arts)
Mr. Driller: Drill Spirits (Namco)
Ping Pals (THQ)
Ridge Racer DS (Namco)
Spider-Man 2 (Activision)
Sprung (Ubisoft)
Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt (Nintendo)
Super Mario 64 DS (Nintendo)
The Urbz: Sims in the City (Electronic Arts)
Tiger Woods PGA Tour (Electronic Arts)

*Japanese Launch Games:*

Daigasso! Band Brothers (Nintendo)
Chokkan Hitofude (Polarium) (Nintendo)
Cool104 Joker & Setline (Aruze)
Kimi no Tame Nara Shineru (literally "I Would Die for You"; aka Feel the Magic: XY/XX aka "Project Rub") (Sega)
Kensy?i "Dokuta Tendo" (Spike)
Mahjong Taikai (Koei)
Mr. Driller: Drill Spirits (Namco)
Pokémon Dash (Nintendo)
Super Mario 64 DS (Nintendo)
The Urbz: Sims in the City (Electronic Arts)
WarioWare: Touched! (Nintendo)
Zoo Keeper (Success)


----------



## jadawin (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, I was determined to buy it as soon as it hit the stores but, to play with what title? Nintendogs again? Even in 3D, what would change that much? Maybe I would buy Layton.
I hope the Europe release contains an updated list of games (which will probably happen as it will delay for 2 months) so, let's wait and see...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 8, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> North American Launch Games
> Metroid Prime Hunters: First Hunt (Nintendo)
> Super Mario 64 DS (Nintendo)



at least that's 2 games worth getting there is 0 games in the JAP 3ds launch list that I want.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still not especially high hopes here. Out of all of the launch games for the original DS, only two or three were really worth playing.

Here we have the 3DS which is bound to have less launch titles. I'm losing hope.


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Professor Layton is a very promising title. And Zelda will probably be a launch title in the US/EU.

Here's my observation of this whole thing. Gamers act like children. They get hysterical when things don't go their way. They scream and cry and pretend its the end of the world. They run around like "chicken little." They complain about losing hope while the world's smallest violin plays in the background of their bitter tears. To the casual observer its quite amusing. 

But anyway, I knew when I posted the DS launch games list some fantard would try to say it was superior to the Japanese 3DS launch game line up. However, if you are actually old enough to remember the DS launch, the fanboy reactions were actually MUCH worse than what you see in this topic. People litterally thought it was over for Nintendo.

To the smart gamers, take a wait and see. If your still disappointed when the 3DS hits your part of the world, don't buy it. Until then just sit back and laugh at all the hysterical fanboy children. That's what I'm doing. Fanboys have no memory of the past and no clue about the future.

tl:dr = the sky is falling and the DS launch games sucked too.


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 8, 2011)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> meh. lame line up is lame.


well, professor layton isn't that bad. anyhow, im waiting for the MGS. 
also, what is Kid Icarus; never heard of it before.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 8, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> To the casual observer its quite amusing.


it's you who is amusing


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2011)

When I got my DS Phat, I was only a kid, knew nothing about it until I saw it in an ad about two or three weeks before Christmas and just HAD to have it. The main advertised game was Super Mario 64 DS, so that is what I got (plus, I loved the original). I had no clue there were even any other launch titles.

I figure, like pretty much every launch ever, I will be disappointed in most, if not all of the launch.


----------



## ibis_87 (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't see much dramatism here.

First of all, you have to understand that a Japanese gamer thinks differently than us and likes different type of game. Say Samurai Warriors is just a meh title for us, but a major title for them. The same with SSF 4 - they'll be playing online to death. Ridge Racer were're making fun of is a major thing they like, on maany platforms. Not something I invent, but the things I OBSERVED while staying in Japan for a year. Leave alone Layton - this is one of the main Nintendo franchises to them, like Mario or Zelda for us. So, for a Japanese gamer the launch line-up looks quite soid, with maybe just Puzzle Bobble and Nintendogs to miss for the casual crowd.

For America and Europe, the line-up is going to get westernized for sure. Seeing Nintendo marketing there and here, I could really see the difference. Of course, we won't be getting Layton. But with the 99 percent probabiility we'll be getting Ocarina instead. You'll see they'll throw something in for a western gamer. Also, DoA Dimensions is confirmed for launch in the West.With SSF4, DoAD, AND OoT it's a different story, isn't it? Then again, there'll definitely be something from Western companies, like EA, Ubisoft etc. Actually, my guess is you can safely count Japanese "Spring" titles as launch in the West.

And again: with all the cool announcements for the 3DS, I'd prefer to seem them thoughout the year, insead of having everything at launch and then waiting foк something decent to come up.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 8, 2011)

lolzed will tell us if they are good or not... SF4, winning eleven, ridge racer and layton if i had a flashcart
it seems possible that the nintendogs collection will have the highest sales on the 3ds... i guess the 3ds is still a casual gamer's console


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 8, 2011)

IMO a really good Line-Up. There is a fighting-, Racing-, Sports-/Football- and a Puzzle-game. And also all those games are already pretty well established franchises, so everyone knows what to expect. Quality over quantity and these all look like really good games.

Though a little bit more First-Party-Software would have been nice, but I guess Nintendo makes a little space for Third-Partys...


----------



## chyyran (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, I was hoping for OoT and Layton Vs. Wright, even though I was assuming that LvW wasn't gonna be a launch. I guess I'll have to get Ridge Racer and Layton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 8, 2011)

why is everyone complaining?
i prefer 100 % finished games instead of games that have been rushed just to make it a launch title
let them fine tune the games, it'll be worthwhile! (I hope)

and with games like these, it gives you more time to save up for the 3DS as you wont have to buy it at launch


----------



## synce (Jan 8, 2011)

What an original and exciting lineup! *sarcasm meter explodes* I really hope this isn't another PSP, but when I see so many 3D games, so many ports, it's easy to lose hope...


----------



## chyyran (Jan 8, 2011)

Raikiri said:
			
		

> why is everyone complaining?
> i prefer 100 % finished games instead of games that have been rushed just to make it a launch title
> let them fine tune the games, it'll be worthwhile! (I hope)
> 
> and with games like these, it gives you more time to save up for the 3DS as you wont have to buy it at launch



If you don't buy at launch, Big N is gonna through some more doses of Anti-Piracy on it. When an exploit that allows homebrew and flashcarts get discovered, but only on early consoles, I'll bet you'll be complaining back. 

Besides, I already saved enough to get some games and my dad's getting me a 3DS for free, so why not? I want the Red one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:
Unrelated, but right now, there's an ad that says DOWNLOAD below this post right now.
Ad fail.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 8, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Raikiri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't know about the Anti-Piracy so you cant be sure of that.
They have automatic updates they say so it would be the same buying a 3DS at launch or buying a 3ds 3 months after cause they will both be update thanks to the auto updates.
Sure you could turn off wi-fi, but that would mean you can't game online.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Jan 8, 2011)

Good lineup, it could be better, but it also could be worse. I really hope that Zelda will be on the US lineup, because that's the only 3DS game i'm sure i'll buy for now.


----------



## dragon574444 (Jan 8, 2011)

Well that's disappointing. No OoT, no Star Fox, no Paper Mario, No Mario Kart, no launch sale for me. Super Street Fighter sounds fun, but not fun enough.


----------



## Matthew (Jan 8, 2011)

Decent linup but I would of liked to have Mario kart, oot, kid icarus and paper Mario. Anyway, wasn't planning to get it at launch anyway


----------



## Wintrale (Jan 8, 2011)

Am I the only one kinda happy the launch line up only has two or three games worth picking up? I remember reading that most of the big third party games were being released in the following months after the console's launch, which I'm glad for - otherwise it would be too expensive to get everything at once.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Jan 8, 2011)

The launch line up has ZERO games worth picking up. Very disappointed.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 8, 2011)

If the western titles were the same I'd get get Layton and Puzzle Bobble out of that, would have got SFIV as well if I didn't have it on 360.  Imagine it'll be a different line up here, can see Layton coming out much later in Europe due to all the text that needs translating and the fact Nintendo hates us. 

Seem to remember the best titles available at the launch of the DS were Warioware Touched and Super Mario 64.  Imagine it's at least partly intentional, they need to keep sales of both games and consoles ticking over during the first year by staggering them,  Release all the good games at once and you use up all the publicity in the first week and people will just buy the two games they can afford and buy the others second hand 6 months later, if at all.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmm very disapointing. I may hold off picking up a 3DS on launch if the launch titles are the same worldwide.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 8, 2011)

like pretty much everyone else, im disappointed, hope the US and EU have better launch titles.


----------



## ericling (Jan 8, 2011)

NO MARIO KART AND KID ICARUS? 

Ah, Nintendo, I am disappointed.


----------



## NoOneDies (Jan 8, 2011)

Meh No OOT


----------



## chyyran (Jan 8, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better safe than sorry, besides, I rarely game online with my DSi. And they could make a hardware Anti-Piracy, like the Wii's drive.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jan 8, 2011)

How much the 3DS will cost? $300?


----------



## lolzed (Jan 8, 2011)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> How much the 3DS will cost? $300?


I think it will be announced on the Jan 19 conference.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 8, 2011)

wtf no animal crossing ? them i have to buy it without games


----------



## hova1 (Jan 8, 2011)

i guess i am the only one who really likes musou games. i wanted a musou game for launch even before the first games were announced for 3DS.
well, sucks for you guys who want games that came out 7-13 years ago
you guys act like these are the games that'll come out in EU/US. I doubt that professor layton will be a launch title here because the 4th game hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 8, 2011)

Fail Nintendo, just fail. 
Maybe that soccer game somewhat appeals to me, but I really expected some kind of NSMB 3DS or Mario Kart 3DS to be here.
This is just all around fail for me.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 8, 2011)

HORRIBLE line-up.

Really.  They should've launched with at least 1 Miyamoto title.

Now there's actually a chance for the 3DS to flop, and Mario Kart, Paper Mario, etc. might not get released.


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 8, 2011)

The lineup sucks big time, but at least you can play Ds games on it


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2011)

3 out of all the games are interesting to me.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 8, 2011)

The lineup isn't great, but it's not awful.

I can certainly see myself playing several of these games for some fun.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't see myself buying them thought. Maybe Layton.


----------



## Shebang (Jan 8, 2011)

wow, how LAME!

No Mario Game ... I'd expected that they start with something good.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 8, 2011)

hmm I'll buy the 3DS, doesn't matter when the other games come out because it'll give me time to save up for the good ones to come


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 8, 2011)

sorry double post my bad


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 8, 2011)

going to buy  and guys this is the japanese launch not the usa one

goli were the news about the battery life and new announce games for it like Blazblue Continuum Shift II 
and other things ?


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jan 8, 2011)

Let's hope it's different for the UK...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 8, 2011)

While you all complain, this is nothing different from the previous launches on the N64, Gamecube, and Nintendo Wii. We all did have to wait till a 'hype' title came out and gobble it all up! So all this excessive bitching is nothing but a repeated cycle of gamers getting troll'd by Nintendo. Then you have the overly hype of the new handheld, 3DS, which is good till a new revised version of itself comes out. It's all business, why do you think the creator of Megaman left?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 8, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> While you all complain, this is nothing different from the previous launches on the N64, Gamecube, and Nintendo Wii. We all did have to wait till a 'hype' title came out and gobble it all up! So all this excessive bitching is nothing but a repeated cycle of gamers getting troll'd by Nintendo. Then you have the overly hype of the new handheld, 3DS, which is good till a new revised version of itself comes out. It's all business, why do you think the creator of Megaman left?


The creator of Megaman left Capcom.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 8, 2011)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> 3 out of all the games are interesting to me.


That's because all of these games are "GAY". Just like your name.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 8, 2011)

ferret7463 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what ?  stop hating if you dont lik the game them dont buy them they look pretty good and this is the Japanese launch


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 8, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be so quick to judge, I played my X-Rom on my ds phat for a long time before a slot one solution.  Though with these lousy launch titles, I will just buy a couple of GOOD used DS games to play till something better comes along. My Phat is dying.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 8, 2011)

Feel sorry for japan, if I was getting one on launch in japan I would get layton with it, but I won't be buying one until at least mario kart 3DS is out. (I'm not interested in ocarina of time as I never played it and I don't have a nostalgic burden.)
Hopefully the lineup will be a lot different when it hits our shores, and come in black *fingers crossed*
I said I would not be buying a 3DS previously, but after seeing some of the games there's no way I can wait for a lite or PSP 2


----------



## Langin (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmm Ive forgotten still got 5 not-cleared ds games! YAY!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 8, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Feel sorry for japan, if I was getting one on launch in japan I would get layton with it, but I won't be buying one until at least mario kart 3DS is out. (*I'm not interested in ocarina of time as I never played it *and I don't have a nostalgic burden.)
> Hopefully the lineup will be a lot different when it hits our shores, and come in black *fingers crossed*
> I said I would not be buying a 3DS previously, but after seeing some of the games there's no way I can wait for a lite or PSP 2


Get the fuck out.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> While you all complain, this is nothing different from the previous launches on the N64, Gamecube, and Nintendo Wii. We all did have to wait till a 'hype' title came out and gobble it all up! So all this excessive bitching is nothing but a repeated cycle of gamers getting troll'd by Nintendo. Then you have the overly hype of the new handheld, 3DS, which is good till a new revised version of itself comes out. It's all business, why do you think the creator of Megaman left?



Nintendo 64: 
 Pilotwings 64
 Super Mario 64
Both Amazing games


Gamecube:    
 All-Star Baseball 2002
 Batman Vengeance
 Crazy Taxi
 Dave Mirra Freestyle BMX 2
 Disney's Tarzan Untamed
 Luigi's Mansion
 Madden NFL 2002
 NHL Hitz 20-02
 Star Wars Rogue Squadron II: Rogue Leader
 Super Monkey Ball
 Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3
 Wave Race: Blue Storm
Crazy Taxi, Madden, Star Wars, Tony Hawk, Wave Race were all great games.


Wii: 
 Avatar: The Last Airbender
 Call of Duty 3
 Cars
 Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2
 Excite Truck
 The Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy
 GT Pro Series
 Happy Feet
 The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
 Madden NFL 07
 Marvel: Ultimate Alliance
 Monster 4x4 World Circuit
 Need for Speed: Carbon
 Rampage: Total Destruction
 Rayman Raving Rabbids
 Red Steel
 SpongeBob SquarePants: Creature from the Krusty Krab
 Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz
 Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam
 Trauma Center: Second Opinion
 Wii Sports (bundled with the Wii console)
This one was pretty shotty. But at least it had Zelda, Trauma Center, Rayman Raving Rabbids, Excite Truck, and Call of Duty 3.


Anyways:

Am I the only one who thinks, Ocarina of Time, shouldn't have been touched, AT ALL?!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 8, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Anyways:
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks, Ocarina of Time, shouldn't have been touched, AT ALL?!


The original OoT had a lot of problems, primarily with the coding (have you seen the amount of glitches?). Plus, seeing the game with a new look is refreshing.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 8, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BWHAHAHA u mad bro? xD
Besides, i would be interested in it if it wasn't a straight up port, models and textures need re-doing badly and the n64 look. I believe they could fit the whole OoT on a 10mb or less cart...

OT sorta just to give this post some meaning:

But yeah, disappointing but not completely *ahem* sh!t

OH, I think the 3DS deserves a super smash bros. at last, DS users here were screaming for one and with that much potential, Nintendo can't overlook the massive SSB fanbase this time..


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Call me a troll, but I'm not a fan of the new look. Link looks too young, and too much like a chick in this one.

And what glitches are you talking about? I've played the game so many times, and not once have I ran into a glitch. Except for the bottle glitch, but that was intentional.


----------



## qlum (Jan 8, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


release game or not doesn't really say much for example ssbm got released less than a month after the gamecube
and the the list will be a lot different in Europe and america than in japan


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 8, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a) this is not a port.
b) you have no clue how big n64 games are.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 8, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't that far out, if you take into consideration the size of launch 3DS carts will be 2GB max


----------



## ibis_87 (Jan 8, 2011)

A


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 8, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleff Topic Revelation]Oh, _you're_ DeadLocked! I had no idea who you were when you asked me if I was mad in the ShoutBox. I just assumed you were a new member... Sorry about that.



Since when does a remake directly mirror the original game? It seems really stupid to even suggest that it would be the dame game/same size.

Also, since you've never played it, why are you arguing about it?


----------



## monkat (Jan 8, 2011)

This is great! All it needs is a stylish green paint job and it'll be the bomb diggety!


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 8, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> a.) fair enough but I heard differently
> b.) I've downloaded several n64 games today, I have no idea how much more compressed this format might be but they can't be much bigger than that.
> 
> 
> ...



my point is that even if it was a port it wouldnt be 10mb (or even how big OOT was, which was 32mb). if you played it, you would know how big (long) OOT is (8 levels, some of them huge, and thats not including the well, ganon's castle, or other misc things). since its not a port, and its being done with redesigned graphics, i would honestly not be suprised it it takes up the 2GB (also, it is worth noting that they can go up to 8GB later, but like you said 2GB at launch)

off topic, but kind of on the topic of OOT, i kind of want a majoras mask remake too


----------



## ibis_87 (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone cared to have a glimpse at the Spring 2011 section of the official Nintendo Japanese website? Here goes:


Dead or Alive Dimensions
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
BLAZBLUE Continuum Shift 2
Resident Evil: Mercenaries 3D
Super Monkey Ball 3D
Steel Diver
Tales of  the Abyss
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Shadow Wars
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory 3D
Rabbids Travel in Time (A PLATFORMER GAME! NOT MINIGAMES!)
Driver: Renegade
One Piece Unlimited Cruise SP
Pilot Wings Resort
Ashalt 3D: Nitro Racing
Konami's Professor Layton-like game (don't remeber the exact title, sorry)
Cubic Ninja (a cute accelerometer-based puzzle paformer)
Gundam the 3D Battle (gundam-themed fighting)
Naruto Shippuden Title


Better this way? All in 3 months within launch.

And these ones for 2011:

Fantasy Life
Kid Icarus Uprising
Star Fox 64 3D
Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater 3D
The Sims 3


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 8, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to justify my post tha'sall. :/
and no I said if the game was the same exact port then it should fit on a tiny cart.
Nothing to add.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 8, 2011)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Anyone cared to have a glimpse at the Spring 2011 section of the official Nintendo Japanese website? Here goes:
> 
> 
> Dead or Alive Dimensions
> ...




thanks for posting i asked goli but it dint care


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not too excited over this launch lineup. Prof. Layton and SSFIV are the only games I would consider purchasing. Nintendogs + Cats does seem interesting, though.
--
Some videos from Nintendo World 2011.
*Kid Icarus: Uprising*

*Resident Evil: Mercs*


----------



## KuRensan (Jan 8, 2011)

I must say Kid icarus looks better then I thought ^^ Also gameplay


----------



## Goli (Jan 8, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> ibis_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, you never asked me that. Or maybe you did in your barely comprehensible English?
New screenshots here or at the spoiler:


Spoiler



I rehosted every new screenshot/art piece from Famitsu on imgur so I'm not stealing anyone's bandwidth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Pilotwings Resort:




































Ridge Racer 3D:




























Dead or Alive Dimensions:




nintendogs + cats:




















Kid Icarus: Uprising:




















AR Games:




The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D:




Samurai Warriors Chronicles:




All the Nintendo first party games have had their lightning effects improved vastly, save for OoT. I really like nintendog's fur shading :>. Also, you can see some new Mii hairstyles! I'm not sure why but that makes me really excited.


----------



## Pockle (Jan 8, 2011)

TBH, I would expect NOA to release OOT during launch, as the game is near complete, if not complete.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 8, 2011)

I bet that all the people who complained about the games being launch this year, are going to be the ones buying the handheld during the launch!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't get it why ppl are hating on the lineup, its perfect, well balanced.
I'd take SF4 and Winning Eleven anytime.
And about no OoT and MGS, thats ok, more time = better game, gfx etc.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 8, 2011)

We're obviously not getting tales of the abyss. If Namco isn't releasing any recent ones on PS3, you really think we're getting a port in North America? lol­


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Jan 8, 2011)

lame. how is oot not there? makes no sense. layton is alright but meh, im not buying 3ds at launch.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 8, 2011)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> lame. how is oot not there? makes no sense. layton is alright but meh, im not buying 3ds at launch.


Don't forget it is highly unlikely that the japanese and US or UK launch games will be the same.


----------



## Jiggah (Jan 8, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I'm not too excited over this launch lineup. Prof. Layton and SSFIV are the only games I would consider purchasing. Nintendogs + Cats does seem interesting, though.
> --
> Some videos from Nintendo World 2011.
> *Kid Icarus: Uprising*
> ...



That last one does not look like Revelations at all.  People are making this confusing.  It's most definitely the Mercs game.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 8, 2011)

There's also Super Mario Land and The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX on 3DS virtual console.


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 8, 2011)

they'll scatter the releases after the launch
it would be an extremely stupid idea marketing-wise to hurry up the games and get about 30-40launch titles

most ppl won't get all the games they would really want to, just pick up about 2-5 and leave the rest
you can see even the example here, most of you commented on probably buying 1 or 2

and maybe nintendo promised a march release for the 3ds, but if they still couldn't produce enough, again as some of you've proven here, wouldn't buy the 3ds

it all comes together, it's like for ex. eating all the chocolate one day while you can't even bear it, or eat about 2 or 3 pieces each day


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 8, 2011)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Don't see much dramatism here.
> 
> First of all, you have to understand that a Japanese gamer thinks differently than us and likes different type of game. Say Samurai Warriors is just a meh title for us, but a major title for them. The same with SSF 4 - they'll be playing online to death. Ridge Racer were're making fun of is a major thing they like, on maany platforms. Not something I invent, but the things I OBSERVED while staying in Japan for a year. Leave alone Layton - this is one of the main Nintendo franchises to them, like Mario or Zelda for us. So, for a Japanese gamer the launch line-up looks quite soid, with maybe just Puzzle Bobble and Nintendogs to miss for the casual crowd.
> 
> ...



This also. As far as we know, the launch list only consists of physical releases on cards. They may have some 3DSWare goodies too.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 8, 2011)

YAY PROFESOR LAYTON!!!!!!!
But this is just the Japanese launch list, the Western releases will probably be different (seeing Professor Layton Specter's Flute has yet to come out here)


----------



## T-hug (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm pretty disappointed with the line up I was hoping for an RPG in there or the Zelda remake, something that would last a long time.
Out of those games I'd only be interested in Street Fighter but it sucks playing it alone and I don't trust the netplay out of the box.  Also already have it on 360 and PS3.
I was going to preorder a 3DS end of this month but I guess theres no rush now.
I thought that Shin Megami Tensai was going to be a launch title?  Also I'm sure this has already been asked but where is Kid Icarus?


----------



## imz (Jan 8, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you mean of the 3DS? Yeah I'll proabably do that too, Nintendo tends to release a version around 2 years later that makes the original look like crap, now if you've got money to throw then it's fine you can just buy both but if like me you'e on a budget it's best to hold out a while


----------



## KuRensan (Jan 8, 2011)

imz said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not going to wait... I mean the wii didn't even had a next generation yet and the wii is cheaper than the 3DS so maybe the 3DS will have the same as the wii


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 8, 2011)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> imz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to wait, but I know I could never last 2 years. So I might as well get it as early as possible since I will give in at some point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Can always trade in later, shops usually do a deal like trade in your original 3DS get £100 off the lite?


----------



## Funkenstein (Jan 8, 2011)

Two to three decent titles was all I was expecting at launch anyways, so when more titles are added to the North America 
release list I'll be pleased.

But I won't be purchasing a 3DS myself until the release of Metal Gear Solid 3, as well as a new Castlevania title.


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 8, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your bitter tears sustain me.


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 8, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Update!
> *In case you didn't believe me* (why wouldn't you though?), Nintendo's official website has been updated with dates for the launch line up games (2011?2?26?).



Umm, it looks like there are a lot more games than the ones you listed. I know some of them are not launch titles, but a few....

Something fishy here... 

Who here can read Japanese?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 8, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=e...spring2011.html


----------



## jan777 (Jan 8, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's their whole 2011 line up. or Spring 2011 to be more specific.

And I saw a Naruto game. Insta-buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, looks like prof layton is a launch title, and that Dinosaur thingy. lol googlechrome autotranslate ftw!


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 8, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=e...spring2011.html



Thanks _Chaz_

So many "Spring 2011" titles....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Makes you wonder what they mean by "Spring?"

3DS is rumored to launch in US/EU in late March. That's basically the start of spring. They also claimed Zelda would come out in the spring. Makes you wonder.... 

Super Mario 64 DS at DS Launch
Zelda OoT 3DS at 3DS launch

Two N64 games, two different systems...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 9, 2011)

ferret7463 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you think carts will magically work on the 3ds from start than prepare to be disappointed


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> ferret7463 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it would "Magically" work, but there are always work arounds.


----------



## FreddeX (Jan 9, 2011)

Extremely dissappointing, considering cancelling my preorder. Only one Nintendo developed game - Nintendogs, which most certainly is a lame game if you have or ever have had a real pet. I'm not expecting a better lineup for Europe, even if they delay it until summer. I'm basing this on looking through the japanese release lists (for this year and beyond) and not finding much of interest:
Launch/Spring
Rest of 2011
TBD (i.e. probably 2012)

I don't expect any big games (world-wide recognition) to be missing from these pages, and then it's just sad to not find a single title in 2011 which is a must-play for me. Papermario and Mariokart are the two games I was looking forward to most, and TBD/"tentative"/"working title" does not bode well for 2011.


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 9, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all, I'm almost positive the launch colors are black and black/blue.

Also, there were articles about the 3DS possibly having auto-updates, but I'm pretty sure that's illegal, and even if it's not, I can never see it happening.

Edit: 
Also, I'm really pissed if this is the US's lineup too.

All I care about having is one good game. I was hoping for either Kid Icarus or Ocarina of Time. I wasn't even expecting both.

Street Fighter may be good, but I hate fighting games, and Professor Layton is good too but I never played the second and third games so I don't really want to skip to the fourth.

Looks like I might not be getting it at launch then.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 9, 2011)

I guess it is a good list, but for me Nintendo is strangely hidding something, we all know these things, and because it is kinda of a change too, because, Nintendo ds is full of retro games, and now with the 3ds Nintendo is rocking things up, and if they release all the secrets it could be bad for the market.


----------



## Goli (Jan 9, 2011)

Today's presentation is starting:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nintendo-world-2011
Just like yesterday, they will begin with Mii Studio and AR games.
At the same time of yesterday's MGS presentation there will be a SSFIV one, and then a Resident Evil: Revelations one.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been thinking if there are some news about final fantasy series will be at the 3DS?


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 9, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> I've been thinking that if nintendo will block cards like R4 M3 ant etc?


That's got to be the dumbest............................

Ok........ Just let it go Mantis......... Just let it go................


----------



## Rukia-san (Jan 9, 2011)

I was expecting at least one of those three: Zelda, Kid Icarus or even RE : Revelations, I'm so disappointed but there is still hope for the EU/US lineup, isn't? I'm less excited about getting a 3DS at launch now.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 9, 2011)

Considering how much footage we've had of resident evil, I would bet money that one of the resi games make it as a launch title in the US/UK
Shame mario kart is not a launch title it would sell like crazy, especially bundled with the 3DS.


----------



## spiritofcat (Jan 9, 2011)

hova1 said:
			
		

> i guess i am the only one who really likes musou games. i wanted a musou game for launch even before the first games were announced for 3DS.
> well, sucks for you guys who want games that came out 7-13 years ago
> you guys act like these are the games that'll come out in EU/US. I doubt that professor layton will be a launch title here because the 4th game hasn't been announced yet.
> I'm new to Dynasty Warriors games, but I've been playing Dynasty Warriors: Gundam 2 on the 360 for the last few weeks and really loving it.
> ...


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 9, 2011)

And what about the white 3ds?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Not interesting. They are bored games. I will wait until there are over 15 awesome games then I would buy it. To be wise, dont buy it too quickly because you will be sorry when they bring many bored games that waste your money for 3DS. Be wise. I am not going to buy 3DS right away for other year or two until there are over 15 awesome games first.


----------



## WrSmega (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm looking forward to getting SFIV, Nintendogs is a meh. Possibly the Professor Layton since my sis would nag me to get it for her.

Tales of the Abyss and the Resident Evil are gonna be on my buy later list.

I wouldn't be worried about OoT. Nintendo at least promised for a Spring 2011 for Japan. I'd expect a release date for the US to be near that.


I'm gonna be broke by the end of the year xD


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## FireGrey (Jan 9, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol he edited his post


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2011)

I want those n64 remakes so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope they remake a lot of them, and don't stop after releasing the top 5 most wanted.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jan 9, 2011)

Given the supposedly high price and that lackluster list of launch games, I see no reason to get one of these at launch.  I'll wait for a price drop now, for sure.  If Nintendo wanted to go with a high price, they should've had the games to back it up.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 10, 2011)

aww, Nintendo World 2011 has finally come to an end, it was pretty fun to see the live stream.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 10, 2011)

*launch prices*

Nintendogs+Cats (all versions) [Nintendo] – 4,800 yen => $57

Pro Evolution 3D Soccer [Konami] – 5,800 yen = > $70

Combat of Giants: Dinosaurs 3D [Ubisoft] – 5,040 yen => $60

Super Street Fighter IV 3D Edition (Capcom) – 4,800 yen = > $57

Samurai Warriors Chronicles [Tecmo Koei] – 6,090 yen = > $73

Tobidasu! Puzzle Bobble 3D [Square Enix] – 4,980 yen => $60

Ridge Racer 3D [Namco Bandai] – 6,090 yen => $73

Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle [Level 5] – 5,980 yen =>$72


goodness...

has Nintendo finally become bias with pricing their video games?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at least the "better quality" DS games were about a $5 difference

but a $20 difference?


----------



## TVL (Jan 10, 2011)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Given the supposedly high price and that lackluster list of launch games, I see no reason to get one of these at launch.  I'll wait for a price drop now, for sure.  If Nintendo wanted to go with a high price, they should've had the games to back it up.



While I agree, I won't be getting it at release either... I'm not holding out for a price drop, because this is Nintendo and they never drop the price of anything, unless a new hardware iteration has been released or the system is dying. I'm holding out for a flashcart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just checked and when I bought my DS lite (back when the R4 just came out) it was about 15 bucks cheaper than it is now! Same store and everything. So forget what I said about new hardware iterations.


----------



## Varia (Jan 10, 2011)

@stanleyopar2000
An average DS game costs ¥4,800 in Japan while being only $30 in the states (take the Pokemon games for example), so expect it to be cheaper in the US. 


@all the people who just can't stop whining: 
THIS IS THE JAPANESE LAUNCH LINE-UP FFS, GET OVER IT.
DOA: Dimensions has already been confirmed to be a launch title for the US, which already proves it will be different.


----------



## Traversal (Jan 10, 2011)

So, it looks like Sega plans for Super Monkey Ball to be a launch title for the 3DS, perhaps it'll be a launch title in EU/US?

Source:http://nintendo3dsblog.com/super-monkey-ball-for-3ds-is-a-launch-title-sega-has-multiple-3ds-titles-in-development

So it looks like the launch in other regions will be slightly different.

*Edit* It also looks like DOA: Dimensions will be a launch title in the U.S. too. Source:http://nintendo3dsblog.com/dead-or-alive-dimensions-and-samurai-warriors-chronicles-confirmed-as-launch-titles


----------



## Goli (Jan 10, 2011)

Traverse96 said:
			
		

> So, it looks like Sega plans for Super Monkey Ball to be a launch title for the 3DS, perhaps it'll be a launch title in EU/US?
> 
> Source:http://nintendo3dsblog.com/super-monkey-ball-for-3ds-is-a-launch-title-sega-has-multiple-3ds-titles-in-development
> 
> ...


People should look at news post dates more often.
A japanese developed game that doesn't come out in Japan first. Somehow that doesn't make sense (save for when Nintendo does that, but we're talking about Sega here).
Same for your edit regarding DOA. I'm pretty sure Samurai Warriors will be a launch title outside of Japan too though, since localized screenshots were shown at E3.


----------



## Traversal (Jan 10, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Traverse96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, doesn't mean it can't happen, though, it is Sega, so that does make it a little bit more likely.

Either way, I'm still sure the other launch lineups will be different.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jan 10, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i rolled when i saw that post.

But on topic: Now that i think about it, i like the launch lineup. It has something for almost everyone, and even if there is not a physical Mario game at launch, whos to say they wont give ppl free nintendo points to the DSi/3DS store to find that they have a couple classics games there.

On top of all that, in today's economy, who would really have money to buy it and a bunch of games for it? And from what country?

They are doing what they did for the Wii's holiday releases. By spreading out their top-tier titles, they may be able to maximize their profits on the hardware.


----------



## rikuumi (Jan 11, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there you go!


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 12, 2011)

hey guys! good news for the australian tempers! I checked in my local EB Games the other day for launch titles, and there's quite a few more! Kid Icarus and LoZ: OoT are available at the time, along with Nintendogs and the like, I don't recall whether they mentioned Mario Kart or not, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't available. But KI and LOZ! I'm preordering after the press conference next Wednesday! Can't wait!


----------



## Rat.2 (Jan 12, 2011)

hey im sorry for being a little noob but i have searched a bit and am still not sure of the exact release date in australia
can some one please tell me ?


----------



## lolzed (Jan 12, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> hey guys! good news for the australian tempers! I checked in my local EB Games the other day for launch titles, and there's quite a few more! Kid Icarus and LoZ: OoT are available at the time, along with Nintendogs and the like, I don't recall whether they mentioned Mario Kart or not, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't available. But KI and LOZ! I'm preordering after the press conference next Wednesday! Can't wait!
> That doesn't necessarily mean it's true,so hold your horses
> 
> QUOTE(Rat.2 @ Jan 12 2011, 05:45 PM) hey im sorry for being a little noob but i have searched a bit and am still not sure of the exact release date in australia
> can some one please tell me ?


None yet,will be announced on Jan.19


----------



## YayMii (Jan 12, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Traverse96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because it might be a US launch title, doesn't mean it won't come out in Japan first. Don't forget that Japan's getting the 3DS before everyone else.


----------



## Goli (Jan 12, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was before the Super Monkey Ball 3D release date in Japan was announced. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




At the time of the post I assumed it would be released later in 2011, now we now it's gonna be released on March 3 in Japan.


----------



## chrisman01 (Jan 13, 2011)

What's with Ridge Racer being a launch title? It was a launch title for the DS too, if I remember correctly, and it rather sucked...


----------

